# Simpsons Lovers Only!!



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

What are some of your favorite simpsons moments?


One of mine is during "Papas got a brand new badge" During the riot scene a buntch of people break in to loot a music store and come out as a Marching band!! HI larious!!


----------



## mike3775 (Jan 3, 2003)

When the security officer yanks Bart out of the family photo after he had been caught shoplifting the videogme Bonecrusher earlier in the ep and told him to never return to the store


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

There was a great bit in the sixth Halloween episode when the advertisements come to life. Homer had stolen a donut from a Big Boy-esque character and Big Boy comes to look for it. Homer's sitting on the donut, hears a knock on the door and Homer goes to the door, sees the eye of the Big Boy (he's something like 50-feet tall after all), and says, "Uh, Flanders has it."

So the Big Boy goes next door, you hear the sounds of him tearing the roof off Flanders's house with no donut, so he comes back. Homer answers the door, and very annoyed (with Flanders in the background running around screaming, "Help me Lord!"), says, "I told you Flanders has it! Or Moe...go kill Moe."

Classic stuff...only discovered it on about the 14th viewing of that episode.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

There's no way I could come up with any favorite moments. There's one or two favorites in almost every episode.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

My favorite "moment" is _the entire first act_ of "Marge's Fear of Flying," which has Guy Incognito, "crisitunity," "This lesbian bar doesn't have a fire exit! Enjoy your death trap, ladies!", "I want to watch TV in a different time zone," and much, much more.


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

I was just thinking of this scene the other day and almost burst out laughing...

Bart takes one of Homer's beer cans and mixes it up using and industrial paint mixer. When homer reaches into the fridge, it is still rattling around like a mexican jumping bean. Then, the moment he opens it, they cut to an ariel view of the house with the quickest mushroom could ever seen.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

Jebus save me!


----------



## scoblitz (Aug 20, 2005)

Homer in CGI 3D 

what is this place - it looks expensive

mmm.... unprocessed fish sticks


----------



## dagap (Dec 5, 2003)

I liked that part where Jessica was washing the General Lee.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

So many. I cant pick one. The exploding-beer-can mentioned above is a great one. Some others that come to mind:

When Homer wants to go to Clown College and he sees everyone around him as clowns  including some coworkers who are on fire.

When Homer buys Marge the Kitchen Carnival, which makes cotton candy, caramel apples, and has a deep fryer. Homer makes an 85-pound cotton candy/caramel ball. 

When Homer keeps a 6-foot sub until its rotten and gives him food poisoning

When Homer eats the baking soda in the fridge and has an antacid flashback.

When Homer gets a tramapoline

Mojo the helper monkey

When Homer injects himself with Mr. Burns leftover aphrodisiac made from the pockets of a pocket-fox, then runs home and ravages Marge, Marge says Oh Homey, that was amazing! I hope the kids didnt hears us. -cut to Bart and Lisa traumatized in their beds.

The entire Ribwich storyline.

When Homer and Bart trap a Leprechaun with Lucky Charms cereal.

Homer is taking a nap in his hammock, snoring. He inhales a caterpillar walking on his chest, and exhales a butterfly.

I can go on and on, Homer rules.


----------



## woyton (Mar 2, 2001)

Way too many.

The first one that comes to mind is a future episode where Homer is living under the sea. Fish steal his lawn (?) furniture and he says, "Stupid flounders."


----------



## mike3775 (Jan 3, 2003)

When Otto swapped Urine bottles with Homer when applying to be a guard at Burn's new prison. When Burns read off the lsit of drugs, I was laughing, especially when he said "and a trace amount of urine"

When Grandpa hits Bart after Bart hit a kid while training him in the episode where they fight Nelson and his gang

When Marge was assaulted and refused to go out of the basement

Homer and Apu go to India to get Apu's job back


----------



## bentleyml (May 21, 2003)

Lisa worrying about her future, where she's fat, married to Ralph and has dozens of kids. The line, "Wesley, get Momma her prying bar." Is my absolute favorite line.


----------



## mike3775 (Jan 3, 2003)

bentleyml said:


> Lisa worrying about her future, where she's fat, married to Ralph and has dozens of kids. The line, "Wesley, get Momma her prying bar." Is my absolute favorite line.


That was a great episode.

I also like the Lisa future episode when she was supposed to marry Hugh and was afraid to bring him home to meet Marge and Homer. When they finally get to Springfield, Homer raises the Union Jack, and it was to close to the bug zapper and it catches fire just as Homer tells hugh to look at the flag. Then they yank it down and shovel manure on it to put it out, and then hands it to Hugh.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

Mike Farrington said:


> I was just thinking of this scene the other day and almost burst out laughing...
> 
> Bart takes one of Homer's beer cans and mixes it up using and industrial paint mixer. When homer reaches into the fridge, it is still rattling around like a mexican jumping bean. Then, the moment he opens it, they cut to an ariel view of the house with the quickest mushroom could ever seen.


Dont forget chief wiggum calling on the radio after seeing the beersplosion. "We need pretzles REpeat Pretzles.


----------



## Bars & Tone (Aug 28, 2004)

Homer: Wait a minute, wait a minute, wait a minute. Lisa honey, are you saying you're never going to eat any animal again? What about bacon?

Lisa: No.

Homer: Ham?

Lisa: No.

Homer: Pork chops?

Lisa: Dad! Those all come from the same animal!

Homer: [Chuckles] Yeah, right Lisa. A wonderful, "magical" animal.
******************************************************

Also gotta love the name of the gun store: Bloodbath & Beyond


----------



## mike3775 (Jan 3, 2003)

I liked the episode where Homer has a fued with former President Bush all because he spanked Bart


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Most any epsiode with Krusty  :up:


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

One of my absolute faves is the ep with Santa's Little Helper and his "twisted stomach." Marge announces that they all have to make sacrifices to afford SLH's surgery. Bart has to go to the local Barber College for haircuts (of course, the guy cuts off his "points"), Maggie has to wear old clothes (she outgrows her sleeper as Marge speaks, and in the next scene she is wearing a Crown Royal Bag), Homer has to give up beer ('nuf said) and Lisa has to give up the volumes of Encyclopedia Generica that they have been buying at the supermarket. "But, Mom!" Lisa whines, "Next week is volume 3, Copernicus through Elephantiasis!" 
..And of course, the next day at school, Miss Hoover assigns Lisa's class a report on Copernicus! That night, the dog tries to cuddle with Lisa, and she says, "Go away! Can't you see I'm reading this third-rate biography of Copernicus I found at the bus station?"
 Makes me laugh every time!


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

Hi

What is this


----------



## mike3775 (Jan 3, 2003)

Any episode with Phil Hartman as the voice Troy McClure


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

"See you in hell Candyboys!" 

"That's okay the box is empty." 

"Smithers, you are quite good at turning me on." 

"I hate every ape I see, From Chimpan A to Chimpanzee."


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

OK, the one that always makes me laugh just thinking about it is when the plant is taken over by the Germans and everyone's worried about their jobs. This announcement comes over the PA:

We would like to announce the following layoffs in alphabetical order: Simpson, Homer. That is all.


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

Tonight's was funny when Marge asked whatever happened to "Please" and "Thank You" and Homer said, "They killed each other, you know, like a murder-suicide thing."


----------



## csyria (Jan 24, 2004)

The episode where Marge writes the romance book:

"Mom, this book sounds an awful lot like Dad."
"No it doesn't"
"As he looked through she shop window at the powdered blowholes, he gargled 'Mmmmm, blowholes'. Sounds like dad."


----------



## Johnny Dazzle (Jun 4, 2005)

"Damn sexy Flanders."


----------



## mike3775 (Jan 3, 2003)

The episode where Springfield votes to toss out illegal aliens was good. Homer teaching Apu US history was hilarious


----------



## kiljoy (Mar 24, 2001)

Homer's wish to the monkey paw was great. The Sanrio Hello Kitty factory ("Rrraw!!!"--<puff of smoke>).

Tony


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

Regina said:


> One of my absolute faves is the ep with Santa's Little Helper and his "twisted stomach." Marge announces that they all have to make sacrifices to afford SLH's surgery. Bart has to go to the local Barber College for haircuts (of course, the guy cuts off his "points"), Maggie has to wear old clothes (she outgrows her sleeper as Marge speaks, and in the next scene she is wearing a Crown Royal Bag), Homer has to give up beer ('nuf said) and Lisa has to give up the volumes of Encyclopedia Generica that they have been buying at the supermarket. "But, Mom!" Lisa whines, "Next week is volume 3, Copernicus through Elephantiasis!"
> ..And of course, the next day at school, Miss Hoover assigns Lisa's class a report on Copernicus! That night, the dog tries to cuddle with Lisa, and she says, "Go away! Can't you see I'm reading this third-rate biography of Copernicus I found at the bus station?"
> Makes me laugh every time!


Didnt bart also say he was going to start smoking and quit in this ep?


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

Johnny Dazzle said:


> "Damn sexy Flanders."


" Feels like im wearin nothing at all,Nothing at all, NOTHING AT ALL"


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

mike3775 said:


> Any episode with Phil Hartman as the voice Troy McClure


I remember him from such films as.......


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Johnny Dazzle said:


> "Damn sexy Flanders."


I think it was, "stupid sexy Flanders!"


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Homer takes Lisa to work with him.

Homer - "Do you want a donut?"
Lisa - "No thanks. Do you have any fruit?"
Homer "This one has purple in it. Purple's a fruit."


----------



## sakura panda (Apr 6, 2004)

When Bart writes "Insert Brain Here" on the back of Homer's head and he's spinning around on the kitchen floor trying to read it.

--Katie


----------



## mike3775 (Jan 3, 2003)

I also like Dr. Nick

The episode where Lisa is babysitting Baqrt and Maggie and she puts Maggie in the cat carrier and is pushing Bart in a wheelbarrow


----------



## rberry88 (Jul 6, 2003)

I love the Tomacco episode:

Ralph Wiggum takes a bite of a Tomacco and says "ummm this takes like grandma"


----------



## mike3775 (Jan 3, 2003)

When Homer wins the award for being Mr. X.

When they are about to donate the money to charity, Homer says he is Mr. X and no ne believes him, so he puts on a black bag witht he X over his head and everyone cheers.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Regina
One of my absolute faves is the ep with Santa's Little Helper and his "twisted stomach." Marge announces that they all have to make sacrifices to afford SLH's surgery. Bart has to go to the local Barber College for haircuts (of course, the guy cuts off his "points"), Maggie has to wear old clothes (she outgrows her sleeper as Marge speaks, and in the next scene she is wearing a Crown Royal Bag), Homer has to give up beer ('nuf said) and Lisa has to give up the volumes of Encyclopedia Generica that they have been buying at the supermarket. "But, Mom!" Lisa whines, "Next week is volume 3, Copernicus through Elephantiasis!" 
..And of course, the next day at school, Miss Hoover assigns Lisa's class a report on Copernicus! That night, the dog tries to cuddle with Lisa, and she says, "Go away! Can't you see I'm reading this third-rate biography of Copernicus I found at the bus station?"
Makes me laugh every time!



Billy Bob Boy said:


> Didnt bart also say he was going to start smoking and quit in this ep?


Could be...G-d, the Laramie tobacco company makes me laugh so hard, I mean, they are so obvious, but so true to life. "Aahhh, that sweet Carolina smoke!"
I think this one was also when Marge served chub instead of pork chops, to save $$, and Homer whined, "Chub? I don't even know what that is!"
Chub...ewwwww!


----------



## Johnny Dazzle (Jun 4, 2005)

InterMurph said:


> I think it was, "stupid sexy Flanders!"


If you're right, I've been entertaining guests for years with the wrong line. Oh well, this one always kills:

"Mmmmmmm. Fried butter. (Makes slobbering noises)"


----------



## beeman65 (Oct 18, 2005)

When the family went to NYC and they are at the Statue of Liberty, Bart yells out to a boat of immigrants, " Hey, immigrants! Beat it! Country's full!"
Then one of the immigrants goes, "OK people, you heard the lady. Back into the hold. We'll try Canada."
Then the rest of them moan and complain.

I have that audio clip saved on my computer


----------



## chavez (Nov 18, 2004)

over the police radio: Chief! We've got a robbery at the Springfied bank! Over!
chief: Whew. Glad that's over.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

chavez said:


> over the police radio: Chief! We've got a robbery at the Springfied bank! Over!
> chief: Whew. Glad that's over.


Wasn't that a tree house of horrors when they were doing The Shinning?

When Homer goes crazy and is going to kill them

Marge:My husband has gone crazy and is going to kill us, over
Chief: Whew, Glad that's over


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

My roomates favorite one he has been saying for a while.

Chief to Lou and Eddie

"Bake them away toys"


----------



## mike3775 (Jan 3, 2003)

beeman65 said:


> When the family went to NYC and they are at the Statue of Liberty, Bart yells out to a boat of immigrants, " Hey, immigrants! Beat it! Country's full!"
> Then one of the immigrants goes, "OK people, you heard the lady. Back into the hold. We'll try Canada."
> Then the rest of them moan and complain.
> 
> I have that audio clip saved on my computer


I also like it when Homer had to pee, so he first went ot tower 1, got to the top, found it locked, so he had to go to tower 2 and while peeing, the traffic cop appearred and he let out the loud doh


----------



## Meathead (Feb 19, 2002)

Homer: "I am so smart! I am so smart! I am so smart! S-M-R-T...I mean S-M-A-R-T!"


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

The entire episode where Homer travels back in time w/ the Toaster

"Marge dear, will you pass me a donut.
Whats a donut.....oh dear it's raining again" - as donuts proceed to fall from the sky


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

There are, of course, many classic _Simpsons_ moments.

One that springs to mind now is the episode where Bart gets the tiny motor he places on his bicycle that makes it sound like a motorcycle.

Chief Wiggum and Lou are hiding in their squad car off-road waiting for people that are speeding.

[they hear the faux motorcycle sound]

Lou: Sounds like a motorcycle gang might be heading our way.
Chief W: Yeah! And we're in no way equipped to handle that. This ought to fool 'em.
[affixes a sandwich board-style sign to their roof lights that obscures them. The sign reads *PIZZA*]

Lou: But Chief -- what if they _like_ pizza?
Chief W: Way ahead of you, Lou. [attaches a large magnetic sign to his car door that reads *DOMINO'S PIZZA*]


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

Meathead said:


> Homer: "I am so smart! I am so smart! I am so smart! S-M-R-T...I mean S-M-A-R-T!"


Dont forget what makes this funny. As he is chanting this he is setting fire to the house


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

MikeMar said:


> My roomates favorite one he has been saying for a while.
> 
> Chief to Lou and Eddie
> 
> "Bake them away toys"


Lou has some great lines, a couple I use at least weekly. Sorry, can't remember the context, but if you read 'em and think about it, it's not hard to think of situations where these are funny:

"Just livin' the dream, Chief"

"Ya gotta love what you do, Chief"


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Johnny Dazzle said:


> If you're right, I've been entertaining guests for years with the wrong line. Oh well, this one always kills:
> 
> "Mmmmmmm. Fried butter. (Makes slobbering noises)"


One of my fave MMMMmmm.sssss....
MMMM...waffle runoff!
..And just a whisper of liquid smoke!  
...And just a whisper of MSG (Pork Chops again)


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

latrobe7 said:


> Lou has some great lines, a couple I use at least weekly. Sorry, can't remember the context, but if you read 'em and think about it, it's not hard to think of situations where these are funny:
> 
> "Just livin' the dream, Chief"
> 
> "Ya gotta love what you do, Chief"


I love when they are considering whether or not to respond to the call at the Aquarium...
Chief Wiggum: They still have those frozen bananas?
Lou: I think so, Chief!
Chief Wiggum: Let's roll!
:up: :up:


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

mike3775 said:


> Any episode with Phil Hartman as the voice Troy McClure


Hi, I'm Troy Mclure, you might remember me from other self help videos such as "smoke yourself thin" and "get confident: STUPID."

RIP Phil Hartmen.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

bigpuma said:


> Hi, I'm Troy Mclure, you might remember me from other self help videos such as "smoke yourself thin" and "get confident: STUPID."
> 
> RIP Phil Hartmen.


Amen to that! (RIP)
Some fave TMcC moments:
..Dig your own grave and save! (That's not a comment on Phil, but one of Troy's informercials!)  
...and now someone who puts the "U" in "Self-Improooo-u-vement..."
"Ahhh, sweet liquor...eases the pain!"
"Are you sure it's on, Doctor Nick? I can barely hear it!" (Screaming, while Dr Nick's juicer makes a horrible amount of noise)
Dr Nick: "Yes. Troy, it's whisper-quiet!" (also screaming)
MAN, I miss him!
I agree with the previous poster who said any ep w/PH was bound to become a favorite...
So Monorail comes from Mono, meaning one, and rail, meaning rail...
Hi, I'm Troy McClure...you may remember me from such dates as last night!
As you can see, I am a HUGE Simpsons fan, and have a quote for just about any occasion!


----------



## ParadiseDave (Jun 8, 2000)

Homer: "To start, press any key. Where's the ANY key?"


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

Lisa: "But Mom, that's crazy!"
Marge: "Oh Lisa, people do crazy things in commercials -- like eat at Arby's."

[after leaving the independent, arthouse movie theatre]

Bart: "That movie was so lame! I got so bored I cut the ponytail off the guy in front of me. [holds ponytail against the back of his head] 'Look at me! I'm a graduate student! I made $30,000 last year!'"
Marge: "Bart! That's not nice! Don't make fun of graduate students, they just made bad life choices."

Then there's this Xmas morning exchange...

Nelson: "Someone stole our presents! Do you think it was Poppa?"
Nelson's Mom: "No telling. Of course there was no way to tell that'd he leave either."
Nelson: "He didn't leave! He went to the store! And when he gets back, I'll wave those Pop Tarts right in your face!"

When Nelson helped that private eye get info on Lisa for Homer...

Nelson: "Now give me what's mine!"
P.I.: "Here."
Nelson: "Ah, my picture with Snow White!"
P.I.: "You *do* realize she's an actress?"
Nelson: "Shut up! Some of us prefer illusion to despair!"

Nelson: Hey Simpson, I hear your sister dumped Christianity!
Bart: Who cares?
Dolph: I'll tell you someone who cares. He's got long hair, works as a carpenter, has a lot of crazy ideas about love and brotherhood!
Jimbo: His name's Gunther and he's dating my mom. Sometimes he buys us beer.
Bart: I thought Kearney was dating your mom.
Kearney: Hey, she came on to me.

Or the episode where Marge entered the cooking contest and Ralph Wiggum's entry was rejected...

Chief W: "Now, don't cry Ralphie! I like your grilled crayon sandwich."
Ralphie: "But you only took a pretend bite!"
Chief W: "No, see..I like it! [takes a big bite, grimacing as he swallows]
Ralphie: "Did you taste the thumb tacks?"
Chief W: "Aw crap."

Of course we could compile a book of nothing but Ralph Wiggum quotes.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

FilmCritic3000 said:


> Of course we could compile a book of nothing but Ralph Wiggum quotes.


You don't become a police officer in one day. It takes a good solid weekend of training.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Wiggum - Lou you're promoted to Chief
Wiggum - Eddie, you're promoted Lou


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

When Homer's head is lifted out of the giant banana split he has just passed out in and he looked like this:


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

FilmCritic3000 said:


> Lisa: "But Mom, that's crazy!"
> Marge: "Oh Lisa, people do crazy things in commercials -- like eat at Arby's."


For some reason, they rag on Arby's a lot.

Sherri: I'm so hungry, I could eat at Arby's.
All: Ewwww!

[about getting rid of a drowned possum]
Kirk: Throw it over the fence. Let Arby's worry about it.


----------



## Johnny Quest (Mar 31, 2005)

McClure & Hutz, the best characters next to Homer.

You may remember me from such educational films as:

"Locker Room Towel Fight : The Blinding of Larry Driscoll" 
"The Decapitation of Larry Leadfoot" 
"Lead Paint: Delicious But Deadly" 

or from such films as:

"Calling All Quakers"
"The Boatjacking of Supership 79" and
"Leper in the Backfield" 

Hutz was classic. In one courtroom scene he is defending Bart and he intercepts the Jury Verdict form and hands the judge his own form. The judge looks at him and says: "Mr. Hutz, this verdict is written on a cocktail napkin and it still says guilty, and guilty is misspelled." Another favorite line: "Suprise witnesses Mrs. Simpson, each more suprising than the next."


----------



## sonnik (Jul 7, 2000)

Screaming Yellow Honkers:

Gil: No, wait, no. Aw, you can't take my sale. My wife's going to leave me if I don't start bringing in the green. Come on, let me have this one, Stan, I'm begging you. Look at me, I'm begging you, Stan.

Stan: Mm-hm. [walks Homer to his office] Let's go write this up, shall we?

Gil: [pulls a rotary-dial cell phone from his jacket, and dials] Honey, you should have seen me with my last customer, I ... no, but I came so close. This guy was as ... Whose voice is that? Is that Fred? ... Aw, you said it was over ... No, don't put him on -- Hello, Fred, h-hi.

Worst Episode Ever:
Comic Book Guy has a heart attack (again, paraphrased):

Dr. Hibbert: "Maybe you should have some friends run your business for you..."
[Puzzled look on Comic Book Guy's Face]
Dr. Hibbert: "You DO have friends, don't you?"
Comic Book Guy: "I have the SUPERfriends"
Dr. Hibbert: "Maybe you should find some friends that aren't printed on paper."

Forget the episode, but it was about a 2003 episode - Marge was evading the cops for some reason at the scene of the crime... she gets in a car and speeds away... Ralph is there for some reason.

Cheif: "Would an innocent person leave the scene of a crime? No, tell me. I honestly don't know."
Lou: "NO, chief!"
Ralph: "Even I know that!"
Cheif: "Yeah. I'm not, I'm not good."


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

The end of the ep where bart used a fraudulant credit card and got laddie the super dog, who finds pot in the blind mans pocket. Lou and company coming over with girls and beer and The song "jammin" is playing and wiggum is trying to sing to it. even the very last thing after the shush was wiggum saying jammin" 

For the most part i watch the credits to spot the names of the guest stars and it is particularly funny when the do gags all the way to the end.Ie: homer is cutting everyone wiggum sings jammin with lou. INXS is seen doing the voices for the show.



BTW I have a question for the simpson experts.. What determines wheather a couch gag will be a short one IE: most or a long one. The camera pans back from the cast on the couch goes out of springfield out of earth in to space past kodos and kang out into the un iverse and ends up as a strand of homers hair and homer says "WOW"! There were just a few of these extended couch gags most were just a few seconds a a couple lasted almost 30 seconds.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

In what episode does someone say "He thinks he's people" (not "He thinks he's papal" which was a callback to the scene I'm trying to find.)


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

latrobe7 said:


> When Homer's head is lifted out of the giant banana split he has just passed out in and he looked like this:


Babysitter: I think he can't breathe
Bart: He's just gorging....umm ok maybe he can't breathe


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

NoThru22 said:


> In what episode does someone say "He thinks he's people" (not "He thinks he's papal" which was a callback to the scene I'm trying to find.)


I'm pretty sure it was Homer saying it about Santa's Little Helper, if that helps. Still trying to remember which episode  Hmm...


----------



## mike3775 (Jan 3, 2003)

sonnik said:


> Forget the episode, but it was about a 2003 episode - Marge was evading the cops for some reason at the scene of the crime... she gets in a car and speeds away... Ralph is there for some reason.
> 
> Cheif: "Would an innocent person leave the scene of a crime? No, tell me. I honestly don't know."
> Lou: "NO, chief!"
> ...


Actually that was an episode that revolved around Homer hiring a private investigator to find out what Lisa's likes and dislikes are.

Homer stiffed him on pay, so the investigator framed Lisa for releasing animals from a testing facility


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

latrobe7 said:


> I'm pretty sure it was Homer saying it about Santa's Little Helper, if that helps. Still trying to remember which episode  Hmm...


Actually, I think it was Mrs. Krabapple saying it when Bart had taken Santa's Little Helper in for show and tell. I believe Willy wound up chasing him through the heating vents ("There's nary an animal alive that can outrun a greased Scotsman!"), which led to the heating duct collapsing in the gym in front of Superintendant Chalmers.

But I cannot for the life of me remember what the rest of the episode was.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

I think it was in the episode where Sideshow Bob actually helped Bart & Lisa against his brother.

Wiggum: Nice work boys. Lou, you're gonna be promoted to Sergeant.
Lou: But I already am a Sergeant, Chief.
(Wiggum sees Sideshow Bob and decides he's the guilty one, but Lou speaks up and says something about Bob's brother confessing.)
Wiggum: Quiet Lou, or I will bust you down to Sergeant so fast your head will spin.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

One of the best lines I've ever seen came in the episode where Homer becomes a boxer and has a fight with Drederick Tatum. Tatum's beating the crap out of Homer, and Marge yells from the stands, "Homer, he's not getting tired." Homer, with his eyes blurry, seeing only Marge's hair, says, "Hey, that cactus is right."


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

serumgard said:


> Actually, I think it was Mrs. Krabapple saying it when Bart had taken Santa's Little Helper in for show and tell. I believe Willy wound up chasing him through the heating vents ("There's nary an animal alive that can outrun a greased Scotsman!"), which led to the heating duct collapsing in the gym in front of Superintendant Chalmers.
> 
> But I cannot for the life of me remember what the rest of the episode was.


You are correct, sir! The rest of the episode, IIRC, is Chalmers fires Skinner, and Flanders becomes principal. Anarchy ensues. I remember Bart going to Flanders' office for the peanut-butter cups on his desk; and Martin in a cage in the classroom. Bart and Skinner become friends and team up to get Skinner his job back.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

latrobe7 said:


> You are correct, sir! The rest of the episode, IIRC, is Chalmers fires Skinner, and Flanders becomes principal. Anarchy ensues. I remember Bart going to Flanders' office for the peanut-butter cups on his desk; and Martin in a cage in the classroom. Bart and Skinner become friends and team up to get Skinner his job back.


What season is this from? Is it out on DVD?


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

latrobe7 said:


> You are correct, sir! The rest of the episode, IIRC, is Chalmers fires Skinner, and Flanders becomes principal. Anarchy ensues. I remember Bart going to Flanders' office for the peanut-butter cups on his desk; and Martin in a cage in the classroom. Bart and Skinner become friends and team up to get Skinner his job back.


Yeah, and then Chalmers hears Flanders giving a prayer over the speaker and fires him, and when Flanders, in his natural kind way says, "Well, I'd like to thank you for the opportunity," Chalmers responds with, "Yeah, take a hike, God-boy."


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

Found it! It's actually from the Stampie episode, number 5.17


> Just then, the elephant walks towards the side of the house and rubs up
> against it to scratch himself, tearing the outside layer of the house
> off. "Look," laughs Bart, "he thinks he's people."


But then two episodes later in 5.19 the one with Santa's Little Helper and Willy, Ms. Krabapple says "It thinks it's people!" so that's why you guys were remembering that one!


> Sherri: Look, look, look! The doggie sneezed.
> Edna: Hah! It thinks it's people.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

serumgard said:


> Yeah, and then Chalmers hears Flanders giving a prayer over the speaker and fires him...


Not really a prayer per se -- Flanders says something like "The Lord's certainly given us a beautiful day today," which makes it funnier that Chalmers interprets it as a prayer.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

latrobe7 said:


> You are correct, sir! The rest of the episode, IIRC, is Chalmers fires Skinner, and Flanders becomes principal. Anarchy ensues. I remember Bart going to Flanders' office for the peanut-butter cups on his desk; and Martin in a cage in the classroom. Bart and Skinner become friends and team up to get Skinner his job back.


I believe this is the episode that has one of my favorite quotes, as well .. Skinner going through the names of the detergents in the laundromart:

"Fab ... Bold ... Cheer ... All ..."

The deadpan delivery of all the single syllable, supposedly exciting words kills me every time.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Don't remember the context, but Willie had just finished wrestling with a wild wolf and they are both resting under a tree, exhausted.

Willie: Don't feel bad for losin'. I've been wrestlin' wolves since you were at your mother's teet.

And for some reason I love the whole episode where they find out there's a burlesque house in Springfield and Homer makes Bart work there to pay for the gargoyle he broke. There are just so many good gags in that one, and the song at the end is hilarious.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

devdogaz said:


> Don't remember the context, but Willie had just finished wrestling with a wild wolf and they are both resting under a tree, exhausted.
> 
> Willie: Don't feel bad for losin'. I've been wrestlin' wolves since you were at your mother's teet.
> 
> And for some reason I love the whole episode where they find out there's a burlesque house in Springfield and Homer makes Bart work there to pay for the gargoyle he broke. There are just so many good gags in that one, and the song at the end is hilarious.


Best part is when he answers the door, and Belle looks at him and says, "Are you wearing a burlap sack?"
Homer: I have misplaced my pants.

When Sideshow Bob fixes the election and Bart and Lisa discovers that dead people have been voting for Bob, Bart proclaims, "The dead have risen and they're voting Republican!"

In one of the Treehouse of Horrors episodes, they were reading spells in a spellbook. One of them went, "Trojan, magnum, rhamses, sheik." That's just funny, even if it took me 3 or 4 viewings to understand what they were saying.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

serumgard said:


> Best part is when he answers the door, and Belle looks at him and says, "Are you wearing a burlap sack?"
> Homer: I have misplaced my pants.


I thought it was a garbage bag. Still funny either way, though.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I was thinking about the bagboy strike/africa trip episode last night

Agnes Skinner: I want them all in one bag, and for the bag not to be heavy

Homer: Now I want them in the order of when I will eat them on the way home
BagBoy: I have already organized them by color and in order of their invention by man

I love that line


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

My all time favorite moment is from one of the first seasons, don't remember the exact episode. There are some Swiss(?) businessmen at the power plant, and they are talking say "After all, we are from the land of chocolate." Cut to Homer, with a dreamy look on his face, smumbling "Mmmm... the land of chocolate..." and then we see his fantasy, he's skipping and frolicking through a landscape where everything's made of chocolate. IIRC, he takes a bite out of a lamppost and a dog, both made of chocolate.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

Yeah, I call scenes like that "Agile Homer". The Whacking Day episode has another Agile Homer scene.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Not the funniest line, but for some reason my brother and I always quote it to each other:

On the Jurrasic-Parkesque helicopter ride to Itchy and Scratchy Land, the Pilot is giving them the run down:

Pilot: We're now approaching our final destination, Itchy and Scratchy Land: the amusement park of the future where nothing can possiblye go wrong.
[everyone looks worried]
Er, possi_bly_ go wrong. Heh, that's the first thing that's ever gone wrong.

By the way, if any of you have not found www.snpp.com, it has a staggering amount of information about the Simpsons. I could spend days there (and have).


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

MickeS said:


> My all time favorite moment is from one of the first seasons, don't remember the exact episode. There are some Swiss(?) businessmen at the power plant, and they are talking say "After all, we are from the land of chocolate." Cut to Homer, with a dreamy look on his face, smumbling "Mmmm... the land of chocolate..." and then we see his fantasy, he's skipping and frolicking through a landscape where everything's made of chocolate. IIRC, he takes a bite out of a lamppost and a dog, both made of chocolate.


They were germans and burns sold them the plant.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

Just saw this one yesterday! Funny! Funny! From "Mr spritz goes to washington" Because of the planes flying over the house Marge says "even the fixtures arent staying put". And grampa goes sailing by siting on the toilet.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

When Homer gets to work from home, and they set up the computer terminal at the house. All he has to do is type "Yes" as a response regularly. He discovers he can simply type "Y" and proclaims, "I've just tripled my productivity!"

From Flaming Moe...
*Marge:* (After Homer complains about Moe taking credit for the Flaming Homer) Well Homer, maybe you can take a little consolation in knowing that something you created is making so many people happy.
*Homer: * Oh, look at me! I'm making people happy! I'm the magical man! From happy land! In a gumdrop house on lollipop lane! (Leaves the room, then pokes his head in through the door) Oh, by the way, I was being sarcastic. (Leaves again)


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

[cue Mr. Burns' voice]

"Anyone have change for a button?"


----------



## ParadiseDave (Jun 8, 2000)

A favorite sight gag is from the ending of "Simpsoncalifragilisticexpiala-D'oh-cious," where Sherry Bobbins is flying away holding her umbrella:

_Lisa: Do you think we'll ever see her again?

Homer: I'm sure we will, honey._ [Sherry Bobbins is sucked into a passing plane's jet engine] _I'm sure we will._


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

MikeMar said:


> I was thinking about the bagboy strike/africa trip episode last night
> 
> Agnes Skinner: I want them all in one bag, and for the bag not to be heavy
> 
> I love that line


 Bagboy says in the scratchy teenage voice"But lady thats not possible" Agnes"Who are you the Possible police?"


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

Homer gets obssessed about going to clown college. All the coworkers look like dancing clowns but in reality they are on fire. Later at home in a great spoof of close encounters homer makes a big top from his mashed potatoes. He looks up and the family are all clowns. Marge says homey is everything alright DO DO DODO DODO DO DO DO DO. I am laughing as i type this, remembering!


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

Also in "MR. Spritz goes to washington. A animated promo goes accross the bottom of the screen as is the norm now with most shows for Joe millionair and homer grabs it eats it and Moans as if it were a donut MMMM!! Promo!! Than spits out a letter and says EWWW!! Fox! I crack up any time they put down fox on the simpsons.


----------



## lspiers (Mar 5, 2005)

Where do you start (we have 361 episodes on Tivo...)

The entire Krusty Clown College episode:

Homer trying to ride the miniature bike, and his pants get pulled off - Krusty to assistant: Burn that seat

Homer admiring how well the "baggy" pants fit. Homer at the opening of the Krusty burger, and pummeling the "hamburgler" - little boy: Stop, he's dead already!

The entire HOMR episode:

Ahh... I see it's in bill form.
Ohhh... I hope plunging means up and 75 means 200!

Dr: You have a crayon stuck in your brain.
Homer, pointing to his stomach: In my brain?
Dr moves his finger to point to his head...

Dr: It could increase your brain power, or it could kill you
Homer: Hmmm. Increase my killing power, eh??

The entire Weekend at Burnsies episode.

And everything else mentioned above...


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> Simpsons Lovers Only!!


I don't watch the Simpson's. Sorry, I'm just rebelling to the title that says I must be a Simpson's lover to read/respond.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Homer: D'oh!
Lisa: A Deer!
Marge: A female deer!


----------



## kiljoy (Mar 24, 2001)

I forgot the line in my signature.

Tony


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

The episode with Grandpa's girlfriend "Bea" has so many classic lines!
Like when Grandpa goes to Grandma World (For the little old lady in all of us) to buy Bea a gift..and the cashier announces, as he holds the shawl Grandpa bought, "Yo! Activewar! I need a price check!"
And the all-time classic, "They say she died of a busted ventricle, but I know she died of a broken heart!"
The scene with Abe and Bea sexily swallowing their pills as they flirt with each other is a sight to behold.
Man, I love that show!!


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

What are your favorite couch gags? One of mine is when the new simpsons come in and the Old tracy Ullmann badly drawn simpsons are on the couch. Also where the simpsons meet the flintstones couch gag! Again I post the question of why some gags run much longer than others?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Some gags are short gags, some need longer to be funny. I'm not sure why this is confusing?

The one where they zoom out and out and out is very long, but wouldn't be good if it was 3 seconds long.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

What I love about the Simpsons is that you'll be hit with either a sight gag or joke so suddenly, you can't help but burst out laughing. One of my favorite moments....

Lisa is having a nightmare. She's dreaming that she's an adult and won the election for the Presidency. At the inaugeration, just before she's sworn in, someone yells out to stop the ceremony and points out that in grade school, Lisa flunked Gym class. Everyone is shocked and a judge sentences her to "life on Monster Isle!". She cries "Oh no!!!!!", and her attorney says "Don't worry, it's only a name."

Cut to a scene on Monster Isle, dozens of people are fleeing Godzilla and Rodan. Lisa, running, says to the guy next to her "I thought 'Monster Isle' was only a name!", and the guy replies "It is. It's really a peninsula!"


----------



## footballdude (Apr 16, 2004)

MikeMar said:


> The entire episode where Homer travels back in time w/ the Toaster


"Stupid bug! You go squish now!"


----------



## footballdude (Apr 16, 2004)

The one scene that stands out when I hear this question is in the ep where Homer sells his soul to the devil (Flanders) for a donut. He ends up in hell where a hideous demon has attached a forced feeding device to his mouth and is cramming donuts down his throat at a rapid pace. Homer just keeps saying, "more, more, more...."


----------



## FireMen2003 (Apr 1, 2004)

Lisa: It's full, Dad, that means you have to take out the trash. 
Bart: Yup, that's the rule. "He who tops it off, drops it off." 
Homer: Nuh-uh. "It isn't filled until it's spilled." 

Bart: What do we need church shoes for, Jesus wore sandals. 
Homer: Well, maybe if he had better arch support they wouldn't have caught him.


----------



## Doit2it (Jan 3, 2006)

latrobe7 said:


> When Homer and Bart trap a Leprechaun with Lucky Charms cereal.


Bart: Okay, let's see ... nymph, fairy, pixie, goblin--
Hobgoblin: That's *hob*goblin.
Bart: Sorry. Nymph, nyad, wood sprite, Katie Couric, and ... bingo!

Love it!!!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

You guys are great!!! I love the Simpsons and that was THE first show I did a season pass for. (then realized that it was on 4 times a day, different channels)

And there can not be just one or two faves....I have too many and then read some and say 'yep and that one too and that one....'

One of my faves is in when they go to the races with Santas little helper and santa starts humping another dog....um, and bart says something like -
"look santas little helper is trying to jump over that other dog...come on boy, I know you can do it, come on!" 

(of course later there are puppies and burns steps in and that is more of the plot)


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

footballdude said:


> "Stupid bug! You go squish now!"


I love the part where he goes back, sneezes, then everything around him gets sick and drops dead. Homer just goes, "This is gonna cost me."


----------



## timmy o toole (Mar 3, 2010)

mike3775 said:


> When the security officer yanks Bart out of the family photo after he had been caught shoplifting the videogme Bonecrusher earlier in the ep and told him to never return to the store


hey i thought i told u,
dont come in for busted merchandise...
katfeesh


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

Mike Farrington said:


> I was just thinking of this scene the other day and almost burst out laughing...
> 
> Bart takes one of Homer's beer cans and mixes it up using and industrial paint mixer. When homer reaches into the fridge, it is still rattling around like a mexican jumping bean. Then, the moment he opens it, they cut to an ariel view of the house with the quickest mushroom could ever seen.


That is my favorite as well "April Foo.....boom"


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

timmy o toole said:


> hey i thought i told u,
> dont come in for busted merchandise...
> katfeesh


That reminds me...Timmy O'Toole ep...

Those limos out front...they ain't free! 
I liked the other boy better...so polite! 
Marge! (Sting's) a good digger!


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Bart getting the whole church to sing "In the Garden of Eden" to the tune of "In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida".


----------



## robbhimself (Sep 13, 2006)

DougF said:


> Bart getting the whole church to sing "In the Garden of Eden" to the tune of "In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida".


not to come off like a jerk, but "in the garden of eden" was the original title of the song, or what it was originally meant to be:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida_(song)


----------



## mrpope (Jan 13, 2006)

I've been using "lousy smarch weather" lately.


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

Bars & Tone said:


> Homer: Wait a minute, wait a minute, wait a minute. Lisa honey, are you saying you're never going to eat any animal again? What about bacon?
> 
> Lisa: No.
> 
> ...


This. :up:


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Wow! I wonder how I missed this thread the first time around.

Although I have been a huge fan ever since they only had shorts during the Tracey Ullman show, one favorite episode is from season one of The Simpsons.

It is the one when Ned had purchased this kick a$$ motor home and Homer, never one to back down from an opportunity to one-up the other guy, set out to buy one also. He heads down to the motorhome dealership only to find that he can only qualify for this total POS motorhome, so he buys it.

To synopsize - they take off and he ends up driving the motorhome off a cliff and they are all lost in the woods. Maggie ends up with the bears. Marge and Lisa end up - well, I can't even remember what they were doing until the Abominable Homer part. Homer and Bart, after having lost Maggie who they didin't even know was following along (and ended up with the bears), are looking for help or something.

*HERE is my favorite part *- Homer makes a 'trap' to catch a rabbit for food. H & B hide in the bushes to await their prey. Rabbit comes along and starts sniffing the trap and finds himself in the middle of the circle. As the 'trap' engages, it swings up in the air with the purpose of catching the rabbit in the lassoo part but instead hurls the rabbit through the air and into some very far away location. Oh boy, that still cracks me up.

The entire ep was hilarious.


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

sharkster said:


> Wow! I wonder how I missed this thread the first time around.
> 
> Although I have been a huge fan ever since they only had shorts during the Tracey Ullman show, one favorite episode is from season one of The Simpsons.
> 
> ...


I enjoyed this episode also, I thought it was very funny when they ran Homer's credit and it set of a siren!!


----------



## FireMen2003 (Apr 1, 2004)

billboard_NE said:


> I enjoyed this episode also, I thought it was very funny when they ran Homer's credit and it set of a siren!!


You ever known a siren to be good?!?


----------



## 6079 Smith W (Oct 2, 2000)

Not sure how I missed this thread either.

My favorite moment?

"Ooh! Floor pie!"


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Homer and the Freemasons....I mean Stonecutters secret society.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Time and Punishment from Treehouse of Horror V is on my top ten. I have always liked the story it was based on. You got to love when Homer just starts stepping on everything he sees.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

In a somewhat recent one:
They put all their prized possessions in a fire-proof safe, which catches fire inside, including their photo album, destroying it. 
Cut to a series of scenes where they re-take their photos over the years, including the Ullman era photo in 1987.


----------



## crashfistfight (Feb 2, 2007)

"The merciless peppers of Quetzalacatenango grown deep in the jungle primeval by the inmates of a Guatemalan insane asylum."


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Homer goes on disability because he's obese and triples his productivity by learning that he only has to type 'Y' instead of "Yes".


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

jradosh said:


> Homer goes on disability because he's obese and triples his productivity by learning that he only has to type 'Y' instead of "Yes".


Give me a Y....E hey wait

Marge I will have you know I just tripled my productivity!


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

In a bizarre bit of continuity, the giant Olmec head Burns gave them in season 2 for saving his life is still in the basement and shows up in the background from time to time.

"No Maggie -- Olmec. Ol-mec."


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

jradosh said:


> Homer goes on disability because he's obese and triples his productivity by learning that he only has to type 'Y' instead of "Yes".


Then gets that funny water bird thingie to do it for him!


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

alansh said:


> In a bizarre bit of continuity, the giant Olmec head Burns gave them in season 2 for saving his life is still in the basement and shows up in the background from time to time.


In the recent episode about the Underground Railroad, it was in the attic, along with quite a few things from previous episodes, ranging from season 2 (a painting of Ringo Starr, along with the Olmec head) to season 21 (a Marge calendar).

(Speaking of continuity, this upcoming August 1 (and yes, it is a Sunday) is the day Lisa was supposed to get married.)

-- Don


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

The ending of the Debarted episode from 2008 when Ralph says, "The rat is for obviousness!" is one of the funniest moments I've seen in recent history. Anyone who has ever seen the ending of the Departed probably laughed their butt off too.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

That Don Guy said:


> (Speaking of continuity, this upcoming August 1 (and yes, it is a Sunday) is the day Lisa was supposed to get married.)


OMG!!!! That is amazing. And wow, I now feel really old.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

betts4 said:


> OMG!!!! That is amazing. And wow, I now feel really old.


that to the English Dude???

so is Bart going to be a demo guy?


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

jradosh said:


> Homer goes on disability because he's obese and triples his productivity by learning that he only has to type 'Y' instead of "Yes".


OMG, obese Homer in the moo-moo!


----------



## 6079 Smith W (Oct 2, 2000)

"That's the first time dad's ass *prevented* the release of dangerous gas."


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

One of my recent faves is from the ep where Lisa buys the folks at the Springfield Retirement Castle a Wii (or whatever they called it in the ep) and they were playing tennis and they had their "MIIS" on the screen - I mean, they are cartoons anyway, and then they have little cartoon versions of themselves on the screen-HILARIOUS! 
It was REALLY mean of the nurses to put the console in the dishwasher! 

And I did LOL @Mr Burns at the store, playing a video game-"Shooting AT Nazis? That's not how I remember it!"


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

I loved the one where Homer quit his job and as he was driving away, threw a match onto the wooden bridge he was crossing and it burst into flames.

Also the episode where a comet is heading towards Springfield and they plan on blasting it with a rocket, but the rocket misses the comet and hits the bridge that I think had a sign that read "Only bridge out of town".


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I loved the one where they had to move Springfield.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

alansh said:


> In a bizarre bit of continuity, the giant Olmec head Burns gave them in season 2 for saving his life is still in the basement and shows up in the background from time to time.
> 
> "No Maggie -- Olmec. Ol-mec."


It's up in the attic in the episode "The Color Yellow".


----------

